# Appearance and identification



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

I hope I am posting in the right forum. 

Bisbee has a stripe of white color in the middle of his chest on the right side. I will post a pic. Is this likely to be a permanent feature of his appearance, or could that change as his feathers fall off and new ones grow? 

Also, do budgie owners ever put bands on their feet to help identify them, (do any other forms of budgie identification exist?) in case of a lost bird or when you need to board them from time to time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some breeders use bands but once a budgie is grown up, an owner cannot band them. The banding has to be done when the chick is very young.

Without seeing the picture you are referring to with regard to Bisbee we can't comment on whether or not the coloring will change.
How old is Bisbee now?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

My guess is that his genetic makeup may be a pied variation and that is why you see white on the chest. Take a look at this https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/mutation-guide-continued--pied-mutations.html


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

I am not sure how old exactly he is, hope the vet might help with that tomorrow.
The white stripe is visible in this photo.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That will stay he is a pied mutation, he is very handsome, https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/mutation-guide-continued--pied-mutations.html


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Cody said:


> My guess is that his genetic makeup may be a pied variation and that is why you see white on the chest. Take a look at this https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/mutation-guide-continued--pied-mutations.html


Cody, I looked at that before. 
I was just actually reading her posts regarding clipping. I was considering clipping his wings for safety, and was reading pros and cons and pretty much decided it would not be a good idea for him.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't clip the wings either, I have had several birds whose wings were clipped when I got them and I felt so very sorry for them, they wanted so much to fly and could not until the clipped feathers molted out and grew back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please do not clip his wings! Birds are MUCH happier and healthier when they are fully flighted.
Clipping wings does nothing for the bird -- it is only done for the "convenience" of an owner. It does not make a budgie safer - it limits its options.

Cody is correct, Bisbee is an adult (he has full iris ring and has lost his "baby bars" on his forehead. 
He will not lose the stripe as it is a part of his pied coloring.*


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please do not clip his wings! Birds are MUCH happier and healthier when they are fully flighted.
> Clipping wings does nothing for the bird -- it is only done for the "convenience" of an owner. It does not make a budgie safer - it limits its options.
> 
> Cody is correct, Bisbee is an adult (he has full iris ring and has lost his "baby bars" on his forehead.
> He will not lose the stripe as it is a part of his pied coloring.*


I will not clip his wings! Someone I talked to while looking for boarding places said I should consider doing it. I wanted to read why people do it. I was wondering if having his wings clipped might make it safer for him to explore our home out of the cage. After reading up on it, it definitely does not make sense for us, and I will not do it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you find a place to board him while you are away?


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

appleflowers said:


> Bisbee has a stripe of white color in the middle of his chest on the right side. I will post a pic. Is this likely to be a permanent feature of his appearance, or could that change as his feathers fall off and new ones grow?


That band of white is a hallmark feature of the Dominant Pied Mutation, which is what he is.


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Cody said:


> Did you find a place to board him while you are away?


Yes, one of the places you recommended, thanks again, many thanks!


----------

